# Don't kill the Parrot



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

katoman said:


> I am finishing a bsmt next month and the people own a parrot. There can be absolutely no fumes from anything, even caulking. I plan on putting exhaust fans in the windows and weather strip the door to the basement. There are no return airs in the bsmt. so I should be ok? Any suggestions are appreciated.


What happens if you make a mistake and the bird heels over and does the fetal position in spite of protections?


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Another vote to can the job if they dont remove the parrot


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tell them the parrot can stay but, they have to take the rest of your family with them on vacation.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I already have a clause saying I am not responsible for animals injury or death on a job if they are around my project before final inspection. Of course now it sounds like I might be opening myself up for trouble after the final if the dog trips on the stairs...


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Would you accept responsibility for a small child in your work area? The bird visits the bird hotel until your work is done or they sign a release of all responsibility. Don't be stupid.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

K2 said:


> Oh, I was just kidding. That's what we use on hospital remodels. I think you should look for a different customer, the Parrot thing being the tip off to walk away unless you are talking some serious money.





Mike Finley said:


> What is your plan if the parrot dies, during the job or a month later and they blame it on you?





Chris Johnson said:


> If you can't get the client to take responsibility for the parrot, walk away and say no thanks, this is as bad as saying don't let the cat escape, not my responsibility, find a home for the cat...and the parrot


Though I'm still not sure that
this isn't an old Monty Python
sketch, there are a whole field full
of red flags flapping right in front
of your eyes!

HO says, we have this priceless 
irreplaceable treasure here, but......
we refuse to do *anything* responsible
to protect it.
We'll just shove that in *your* lap.
Have a nice day.
BTW: You can fill abook with things 
that can kill a parrot. 



Why can't MALCO post the Monty Python?? :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Why can't MALCO post the Monty Python?? :laughing:


Because I got there first?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> Because I got there first?
> 
> :notworthy:clap:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Because I got there first?


 
check post # 13 I put this up ages ago but myu picture wasn't pretty.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

naptown CR said:


> check post # 13 I put this up ages ago but myu picture wasn't pretty.


Sorry for failure to propers. :thumbsup:

Never clicked the link.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

This reminds me of a story.

This contractor brings his dog to work all the time.

Working next door to a little girl that is raising a bunny in the garage.

One day the dog drops a muddy dead rabbit at his feet. Oh crap!

Decides to go and wash up the bunny and uses the HO's hair dryer to fluff it up real nice.

Puts the bunny back in it's cage next door.

The family arrives home next door. Big commotion in the garage. Contractor goes over to see what the big deal is.

Dad says the bunny died 2 days ago and they buried it out back and now it's back in the cage. 


sorry for the hijack, but funny is funny


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> This reminds me of a story.
> 
> This contractor brings his dog to work all the time.
> 
> ...


Click and Clack had a call, 
true life, from a mechanic
who thought a customer's dog 
died in the car while it was in
his shop.....
long story, replacement dog....
more story.....
customer was taking the dog to 
have it buried when the car broke down. :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Click and Clack had a call,
> true life, from a mechanic
> who thought a customer's dog
> died in the car while it was in
> ...


Is it strange that we both have some kind of canine in our avatar?

That was not me in that story of mine, I don't care what you heard.:laughing:

Were you a mechanic?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Is it strange that we both have some kind of canine in our avatar?
> 
> That was not me in that story of mine, I don't care what you heard.:laughing:
> 
> Were you a mechanic?


I'll look up that link later.
It's* really* a good listen. :laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks to all, and yes this is a true situation. Will get a release and advise client to take parrot for a walk anytime we are useing any chemicals. Let you know end of June if parrot and I both survive this.


----------



## aleshek (May 4, 2009)

One way or another, you have to address this issue and remove the bird for site. We often forget that a large part of our business is managing risk. 
Good luck!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's a clip,
http://www.cartalk.com/content/review/clips/wordcast/200829.mp3
The whole show costs $.95,
http://www.cartalk.com/ct/review/show.jsp?showid=200829
bummer.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Here's a clip,
> http://www.cartalk.com/content/review/clips/wordcast/200829.mp3
> The whole show costs $.95,
> http://www.cartalk.com/ct/review/show.jsp?showid=200829
> bummer.



Gotta love them guys..................Doowe, Cheatem and Howe!!!


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't forget about the noise and commotion, air guns and hammers are not very quiet, that may kill it before any fumes get to him.




katoman said:


> Good point, think I need to get a signed waiver stating I am not responsible for the bird. Does NCIS do parrot autopsies?


NPR had a program on animal death (what ever you would call an animal homicide) investigations last Friday, It's was like Dr. Quincy partnered up with Dr. Doolittle


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I have birds-Sun Conures. I left them in the house and in the room as I repainted my whole interior. They were fine.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> I think both Neo and I were on a roll last night, and you added that link after we'd already read the post. I certainly didn't intend to steal your thunder. :thumbsup:


You are forgiven


----------



## KTK (Jun 18, 2009)

I had a job one time and the owners had a parrot. It would do the perfect cell phone ring. It always had everyone looking at their phones.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Just a quick update. Two weeks into the job, so far no toubles. Two inch foam on walls we installed with washers and tapcons - no adhesive, subfloor we put down with No More Nails Ultra - almost no toxins. Fans in two windows are working well, we left the gap under the bsmt. door and the air is being sucked down from there and out the windows, so the air flow is definitely going outside.

Only small complaint is the HO keeps closing the garage door with her remote every time I go out to the truck for something. Then I have to ring the bell to get back in. WTF?

Not a peep from the Parrot. HO says she is fine. Big releif. Only other small toxic thing will be the plumbers ABS cement, but should be fine.

Related - was at my vets last week with one of my dogs, he's a sheperd/husky cross. The vet has a small bird which has it's cage/perch in the reception area. Well bird flies around room, dog jumps for it, misses by about 4 inches - almost had him. What's with these stupid birds?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Well this job is going fine. Customer added about a weeks work. No problems so far.

EXCEPT - This job is eating all my tools! So far I've burned out the motor in my table saw. broke my rotary hammer drill, broke my chop saw, and lastly yesterday my wormdrive totaly burned up, it's toast. Is this job got a tool jinx? 

The Parrot is surviving, but my tools aren't :laughing: So I look at the bright side- new chop saw and wormdrive :clap:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Old tools or power issues? How long are those extension cords your running (pretty soon I get a new cordless set - burnt up 1 drill & the second one is about to go & no it wont be Dewalt)

So the parrot is still alive & kicking - Cool


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Parrots grow old and crafty. He's sabotaging your tools. :jester:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Old tools, they owe me nothing. Skill saw-40yrs, Table saw-20yrs, Chopsaw- 20yrs.

I gues it was time for some new ones. Can't beleive I got 40yrs from my skill saw. I sure am going to miss it. Used a friends Milwakee as a loner, and just doesn't feel the same.

Asked my repair guy if he could replace the motor in the skillsaw and he said sure, cost me a fortune. I'm seriously considering buying a new one and having him put the motor into my old one.

Am I nuts?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It won't fit. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, it probably won't fit. I'm going to contact skill and ask them. Got to know


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know the model # but I would try here first.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/skil-parts-c-130.html


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link, going to phone them Monday and talk to a parts guy to see if it can be done.

When I pick up that saw it's like an extension of my hand, don't really want a new one. We'll see how it goes. Let you know if it can be done.


----------

